# True Love



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)




----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

damn. I guess so.


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

TRUE LOVE!


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

HeavyJeep said:


>


I think he's choking her!


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo (Feb 12, 2014)

HeavyJeep said:


> TRUE LOVE!


aww she could at least scoot over and share... damn :angel:


----------

